# Can I have some more Single Females to rp with me please!



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

~Hello Everybody Here On Furaffinity.net!~

I am still looking for some more Single Females to do A Fantasy Winged Wolf With Powers Mating Rp With Me Over Discord!

My discord is: Flame#4055!

So please just discord me on Discord if your interested in this kind of rp I would greatly aperaicate it!

~Sincerely,

WingedWOLFFlame!~


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

bumping.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

bump


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP?


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

bump


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

bumpity


----------



## Mambi (Apr 27, 2021)

DUDE, have you learned anything??? Minutes apart, and you scream of desperation or worse. <_shakes head in disbelief>_
Please stop, you're just embarrassing yourself. People are avoiding you for a very good reason...can't you see that?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> DUDE, have you learned anything??? Minutes apart, and you scream of desperation or worse. <_shakes head in disbelief>_
> Please stop, you're just embarrassing yourself. People are avoiding you for a very good reason...can't you see that?


This is not the worst of it, it was 100% spam


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 27, 2021)

This was the duplicate thread from when he first arrived here; he made two for some reason (posts were last Thursday).


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> This was the duplicate thread from when he first arrived here; he made two for some reason.


He made 3...


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it's safe to leave it as it is though, he got banned so there's no more of this cancer hopefully


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 28, 2021)

I was briefly super confused at how he did that, but it was last week.  @Mambi


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 28, 2021)

To make the final post be on-topic:

Do you RP OwO


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> I was briefly super confused at how he did that, but it was last week.  @Mambi



My apologies, I saw it at the *top *in "new posts" and reading too quickly assumed it was a new spam. Sorry. <blush>


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 28, 2021)

No problem.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 28, 2021)

Sense this got brought back up, do we think he was a spammer, or was intentionally trying to troll us?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 28, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Sense this got brought back up, do we think he was a spammer, or was intentionally trying to troll us?


Why not both


----------

